# What should I be throwing now?



## TommyTom (May 26, 2016)

I'm relatively new to the cooler weather fishing down here. I got my waders ready but I'm not sure what I should be throwing. 

Any advice?


----------



## Jason_E (Oct 4, 2016)

I've had luck using Gulp jerk shad.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Plastics like Controlled Descent Lures rigged to keep it above grass.

Corkys, and if the bait is up on the surface, topwater or weightless Controlled Descent slow rolled to wobble-wake right under the surface.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I prefer plastics this month like Big Nasty's and bass Assssins with very light jigheads like 1/32 1/16 or on windy days I might throw a 1/8th


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Depends on what you can use and where you are fishing and what mood the trout are in and water conditons. Plastics - paddle or rat tail and Possibly on a cork may be with rattles and procure scent, Maybe a corky or top water.

Capt M has the right idea.


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

I had good luck last weekend with a chicken boy shrimp. Chicken on chain was the color. I was using a 1/4oz jighead working it real slow on the bottom.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Topwater or bust year round!


----------



## tgatorhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Solodaddio said:


> Topwater or bust year round!


Good luck Today on Chicken Boy Psycho Chicken Shad 3 1/2'' Pearl White-red


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

My favorite is a 4" sea shad on either 1/8 or 1/16 head. Plenty of other things will work but the most important thing is to find fish or it doesn't matter what you throw, lol.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

everyone has great advice. one of the big things i watch is the size of the bait in the area that I'm fishing (big or small) and also is it near the surface or hiding in the grass on the bottom. If it is hiding in the grass I'm going to throw a topwater, because that means my bait is one of the only ones that makes an easy target on the surface. If your bait fish is on the surface and jumping that means predator fish are under them keeping them pushed up. So then in that case like others have mentioned suspended baits or jigheads.

If you want to call me anytime and I can further explain. good luck out there.


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Confidence in what you are throwing always makes a big difference as well. If you are in the fish, throw your confidence bait...


----------

